# How to put a Wall Wart on each lane???



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Well....that said it all. I was told that would be a good idea for me in another thread. How does one go about doing that?

Right now I have a two lane track, but am thinking of going four later on.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Try a search here- this topic has been brought up a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Flip over a terninal track, note the position of the power taps to each lane. There is a common and two powers (one to each lane) You have to cut one of the lane taps and use two terminal tracks (or four for a four lane)...


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Well now. That sounds pretty simple. I guess it would be bad if I cut the same lane's power tap on each terminal track then, eh.

 

That would mean one car would be going so fast that you couldn't even see it move....... :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

My permanent layout is Atlas, which is like the old Aurora L&J stuff with 4 screws (2 for each lane) on the terminal track, so it's really easy to hook up separate power to the lanes. But I wanted to try it with newer plug-in tracks to see how it works... I have loads of Tyco and a good bit of Lifelike around. I experimented with the Lifelike first, since I wouldn't feel too bad about ruining it if I messed it up. The Tyco terminal track looks almost identical underneath, so this stuff applies. I dunno how close Tomy track is as far as the actual layout of the connections, but the theory is the same, so in principle, it should work...



















It worked fine, but I had to crimp the spade connectors tighter for the one part where I bridged the connection with wire... they were too loose the way they came out of the package...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

And under what section would I find SlottV's Wire Wrap method? I noticed he mentioned to do a search here...as his post didn't have a link attached to it. I figured he probably meant on this website, but I didn't get a good finding with my search.

It most probabaly is the operator who is the problem with this issue.....just ask my wife!  

I don't have blond hair....just real deep blond roots!  

Also...will this be something with pictures? I hear jumpers from time to time and was wondering if I might want to nab some EMT from work.....

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks! I've been looking at that last one....it's a plethora on information.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That power tap idea works well, but to make it better the connections should really be glued underneath or even soldered to the rail if you are skilled enough(which I am not). I found they can wiggle a bit if you disturb them by removing track.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

BTW- we used to run double wall warts on my track in the past. It was a pretty good set up until more guys started running hotter arms and magnets: But after going from a factory connection to individual power on lanes it was the first big difference in power we experienced.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

Oiy Vay!!!

You guys are just trying to scare me, huh!

I wonder how much an electrician is these days....... :freak:


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

UHHH.....

Real simple, hasn't someone said this already??

Use 4 terminal tracks, 4 wall warts, and 4 controlers....


Hook each one up seperately. If you really want to get tricky you can hook up 2 wall warts per lane....

when you get tired of all that you will buy a real power supply :wave:


----------

